

Ask HN: Review my startup PayWithMe http://paywith.me/ - austingulati

Site: http://paywith.me/<p>Some background: The project began at Startup Weekend 2012 in Albany. After a few pivots and shifting the team, the product is finally ready for launch.<p>What we're trying to solve: Group payments are annoying and people often don't get paid back. PayWithMe uses social accountability features to take the pressure off the event organizer to badger people to pay their share. The money collector is no longer the only asshole as the rest of the members have the ability to remind unpaid people to pay.
======
dmastylo
Austin and I are both developers and we would love any and all feedback,
positive or negative.

------
austingulati
Clickable: <http://paywith.me/>

